# Forum > News > OC News >  Vote for MotM August

## Matt

Last months nominees were..
Ximiru
Flying Piggy (winner and can't be nominated for August)
Enfeebleness
Phase228
Tinkerfoe
DeMoN
Sineater213

August Nominees (so far):
Fault
m0rbidang3l 
2dgreengiant 
Chazwazza
Gastricpenguin
Errage
Demonkunga
 
Voting has begun...
This poll will close on *09-09-2007* at *04:10 AM
get your vote in soon
*

----------


## Acespades

I nominate Fault.

For his awesome way of supporting MMOwned.


http://www.mmowned.com/forums/contri...e-mmowned.html

Edit: this is under the contributer section. But i'm sure Matt will agree he deserves nomination

Edit: FIRST!

----------


## Nub

m0rbidang3l

for his cool sigs and his aero sig style guide
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...-tutorial.html

EDIT: *SECOND*

----------


## BxR

I vote for Matt For being sexy.

Even though i cant /cry

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Demonkunga, Because hes done a lot of Model Editing, filling requests, and making badass ME's

----------


## Flying Piggy

I would like to nominate Chazwazza .

For :

2.1.3 Working Bots/Programs
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-a...-programs.html

WoWSniffer - Read Any Language
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-a...-language.html

Anti-Gravity Hack - 2.1.3 Live
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-a...-1-3-live.html

JumpMaster - Walljump Bot
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-a...ljump-bot.html

Mountain Climbing – The definitive guide
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-a...ive-guide.html

Undetected Cheat Engine
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-a...at-engine.html


And also for doing some fine moderating work .

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

Fault for me baby

----------


## Phase228

personally i really don't have a nomine as not one person reallt helped me out besides Piggy.....but 
Wait you know what.....I Nominate Sephi cuz he's kool and he made a sig service to help us out agian!!!

----------


## BxR

I vote Phase228 for

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...with-pics.html

His avatar and Sig Service

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...to-vendor.html

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...-freindly.html

And phor nice butt secks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Acespades

> I vote Phase228 for
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...with-pics.html
> 
> His avatar and Sig Service
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...to-vendor.html
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...-freindly.html
> ...






> or link to a thread posted by them in the month of August



I don't think butt secks is a good enough reason considering none of those where in august

----------


## Dragut

2dgreengiant for making awesome guides.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phase228

> I vote Phase228 for
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...with-pics.html
> 
> His avatar and Sig Service
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...to-vendor.html
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...-freindly.html
> ...


Thank you for nominating me but those aren't in august so =/ maybe my sig service but i have not made any yet due to my mom being pissed at me:devil:
and Butt Secks......maybe for about 2500000000000000000000000000000$(for you)
but for a hot Chick......(neinteen) for free hahahahahaahahah

----------


## Acespades

I heard from dimmy that tina was very hot.
And yes Phase is right about it not being august.
But heard his sig service is good.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

i vote gastricpenguin for:
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...m-forever.html
and
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...tml#post262377

----------


## J-A-K-E

i was going to nominate m0rbidang for his http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...-take-3-a.html
but i see someone beat me to it :Big Grin:

----------


## Phase228

> No one likes me 
> 
> *heart explodes*


I like ya Penguin....i just haven't seen any of your posts =/ if i did i would nomine you

----------


## Herzeleid

> No one likes me 
> 
> *heart explodes*


someone nominate penguin!!!

But i must vote for morbidangel. He has a beard!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

and is so cool with photoshopppp

----------


## Errage

I vote for Gastricpenguin 

I see him helping out at any chance he gets, even when it's not always in a thread, and also for all his hard work that goes unappreciated.

----------


## Relz

> I would like to nominate Chazwazza .
> 
> For :
> 
> 2.1.3 Working Bots/Programs
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-a...-programs.html
> 
> WoWSniffer - Read Any Language
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-a...-language.html
> ...


I second this.

----------


## Demonkunga

> Demonkunga, Because hes done a lot of Model Editing, filling requests, and making badass ME's


<3
*bows*
gratis gratis! (i am probably so off with that spelling)

----------


## Errage

> <3
> *bows*
> gratis gratis! (i am probably so off with that spelling)


*DK IS WATCHING YOU*

----------


## Naxxsuxass

m0rbidang3l

For the cool guide on sig's and for his name

----------


## Fault

> I nominate Fault.
> 
> For his awesome way of supporting MMOwned.
> 
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/contri...e-mmowned.html
> 
> Edit: this is under the contributer section. But i'm sure Matt will agree he deserves nomination
> 
> Edit: FIRST!


Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## Carriantor

I second everyones nomination of morbidangel. He is an expert in photoshop, and has helped many people within the Graphics section.

----------


## Sixteen

ya its good if i could be a nominee i would i LOVE to help people :-)

----------


## Joetherogue

I nominate Errage! for:

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-em...-rep-with.html "List of Factions (To Modify Your Rep With)"

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...ur-server.html "Beginner Gear For Your Server!"

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...s-navicat.html "Making Your Own Vendors (Navicat)"

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...un-server.html "How To: Run a Safe and Fun Server"

And random helpfulness in and out of MMOwned <3 for da tina

----------


## Herzeleid

> I second everyones nomination of morbidangel. He is an expert in photoshop, and has helped many people within the Graphics section.


i fiftheenth morbid angel again. He is pro!  :Angry:

----------


## Errage

> I nominate Errage! for:
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-em...-rep-with.html "List of Factions (To Modify Your Rep With)"
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...ur-server.html "Beginner Gear For Your Server!"
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...s-navicat.html "Making Your Own Vendors (Navicat)"
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/how-to...un-server.html "How To: Run a Safe and Fun Server"
> ...


Woot! I gots nominated :3 

/dance

Meh, whether I win or not, it's always nice to know my work and help is appreciated :3

----------


## SwornEnemy

I vote for M0rbidang3l for his Aero style Photoshop Guide. This really helped me out a bunch, Thanks!

----------


## Muatmessmoko

I dont understand why people are getting nominated for graphics alone, sure there contributing, but not to what the site is mainly about. Still <3 morbid though cause he makes badass avatars and sigs

----------


## Herzeleid

he also has a nice scam and a guide i believe.

+morbid!  :Big Grin:

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> I dont understand why people are getting nominated for graphics alone, sure there contributing, but not to what the site is mainly about. Still <3 morbid though cause he makes badass avatars and sigs


I think I have a few scams as well.

----------


## Fault

> I dont understand why people are getting nominated for graphics alone, sure there contributing, but not to what the site is mainly about. Still <3 morbid though cause he makes badass avatars and sigs


i dont mean to sound like im tuting my own horn, but ive made THE MOST Model Editing guides of anyone on this forum, maybe anyone in general (not to many sites have guides, except when they just copy and past ours). I also have over 25 guides or something on this site. m0rbid i KNOW does more than just avatars and sigs, so u gotta look at what else we do  :Wink:

----------


## m0rbidang3l

what does the winner get this month?

----------


## Demonkunga

> i dont mean to sound like im tuting my own horn, but ive made THE MOST Model Editing guides of anyone on this forum, maybe anyone in general (not to many sites have guides, except when they just copy and past ours). I also have over 25 guides or something on this site. m0rbid i KNOW does more than just avatars and sigs, so u gotta look at what else we do


You have 7 Model Editing guides  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fault

> You have 7 Model Editing guides


and at least 13 other guides. i seems to remember more than 7 me guides, o well

----------


## Elites360

i Vote Demonkunga for All his contribution in the model editing Section. He Has done / Helped Members out with Requests and Model Editing. he Has also helped me out heaps . soo Demonkunga is who i vote

----------


## Fault

once we are nominated, should we begin campagianing? Like: If i win, i promise i will put a mount in every stable, and a noggenfogger in every glass

----------


## Errage

> once we are nominated, should we begin campagianing? Like: If i win, i promise i will put a mount in every stable, and a noggenfogger in every glass


This made me laugh xD

----------


## ~Jagris

I vote 2dgreengiant for his sql bundels and for helping once or trice lol but eya hi want flying piggy cus he awsome to bad already win oh and matt you deserve to win thsi one you PWN EVERY ONE

----------


## Phase228

matt always pawns

----------


## Herzeleid

> once we are nominated, should we begin campagianing? Like: If i win, i promise i will put a mount in every stable, and a noggenfogger in every glass



<--- Morbidangel's unofficial campaign manager

----------


## Gastricpenguin

So i get no love? I shall suffice with USER BARS!!! lawl

----------


## J-A-K-E

cant decide if im going to vote for greengiant or morbidangel.... morbid helped me with photoshop and sigs but greengiant help me with my project with is sql and he helped wen i pmed him hmm.... this is going to be a hard one

----------


## Mr. Moose

I am going to vote for Fault for sure..His guide is the reason I started with model editing,Thanks to his guide with all those pics i understood how to do basic things,the advanced work was just my common sense..Fault ftw.

----------


## Phase228

well i sureley am not going to be an august Nominee =P
GL to you peoplez

----------


## Snitch

Chazwazza
Epic.

Snitch

----------


## BxR

Snitch votes for two ppls Lols

----------


## Herzeleid

> Snitch votes for two ppls Lols


MORBIDANGEL 

when do we vote?

----------


## m0rbidang3l

> MORBIDANGEL 
> 
> when do we vote?


you're so persistent lol. and i think voting starts saturday

----------


## Phase228

yah she is =/
and when is voting and who all are nominess?

----------


## BxR

Saturday I think And Idk yet.

----------


## Demonkunga

I vote for Fault because hes the greatest mmowner evah!
But really, Fault has done a lot for this forum, and the MEing section. He makes quality guides, and I think he is our best choice of MotM.
Rock on Fault!

----------


## Fault

> I vote for Fault because hes the greatest mmowner evah!
> But really, Fault has done a lot for this forum, and the MEing section. He makes quality guides, and I think he is our best choice of MotM.
> Rock on Fault!


/wink  :Wink:

----------


## MLT

I'm voting for Fault, so he can keep up making Guides and what not in the Model-editing section, so that I can learn it  :Wink:

----------


## Errage

Bah, no way I'm getting any votes with three of my threads I got nominated for deleted... *Sniff*

----------


## Gastricpenguin

Ill still vote for you Tina  :Smile:  You're special to me.

----------


## JulianX

I nominate Gastricpenguin, cuz he made EFAI.

----------


## Condor

I vote for Chrispee :wave:

----------


## nikitasplash

I vote for chrispeee!!!

----------


## Razmataz

Chazwazza, for all the help he has been giving to us and the forum.
 You must give a reason why you vote that person, condor and nikitasplash

----------


## KillerDart

i would like to nominate m0rbidangel because of his awsome sig making.

----------


## Herzeleid

> m0rbidang3l
> hands down.
> I love him ( sexually. )
> For his sexy sigs and beard.


I'd like to remind people that I nominated Morbid and that we should all vote Morbid for a better tomorrow.

----------


## Nub

> I'd like to remind people that I nominated Morbid and that we should all vote Morbid for a better tomorrow.


you did not :P

----------


## Herzeleid

> you did not :P


are you doubting my support for morbid angel?  :EEK!:

----------


## Fault

Voting Begins Today!

----------


## Herzeleid

Vote Morbid Angel, He has candy and an eerie van!
and a beard and photoshop skills of a gazelle
and yes, they are graceful

----------


## KuRIoS

im voting demonkunga, doing a lot of great stuff in Model editing section amongst others.

----------


## Mr. Moose

I vote for Fault,His guide explained me how to start model editing and i Couldn't have started without his first guide.Thanks fault,Youre a great player and may you have the luck to win.

----------


## Fault

> I vote for Fault,His guide explained me how to start model editing and i Couldn't have started without his first guide.Thanks fault,Youre a great player and may you have the luck to win.


i hope so, pretty sure that demon might win, he has my vote, though id love to win, just to say wow serves a purpose!

----------


## Herzeleid

Who the heck nominated Demonkunga? WHY!?

now i have to choose between him and Morbid.

RAWR, dont make me choose. please dont =/

----------


## Muatmessmoko

I did  :Big Grin:  Dont you <3 me for making you choose?

----------


## Herzeleid

Go Morbidangel....  :Frown: 


Goddamn not an angel when i die. :Wink:

----------


## Fault

Vote Fault

If You Vote for me, i will put a mount in every stable, and a noggenfogger in every hand

If you Vote For Me, all your wildest dreams, will come true

Vote for me, just so i can prove that ME and WoW has truely payed off to my mom, lawlz

----------


## Herzeleid

Promises.. Promises...

You don't have a beard, or a cool eye stare. 

Vote Morbid, and If he killed your first born, Vote Demonkunga.

----------


## Flying Piggy

Errage gets my vote for having reported a LOT of threads to the mods over the past week .
Its just my way of saying thank you for helping the staff .

----------


## demonred22

DemonKunga bc he is helpful and great model editor ^.^

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Ya I nominated DK and Im voting for him  :Big Grin:

----------


## Phase228

so DK is winning
Chazz is 2nd
Errage is 3rd
i voted errage for HER nice guides in the emu;s even tho they got deleted =D

----------


## EcHoEs

Gastricpenguin for :
Great events!
Great help
Great guides
Great everything  :Smile:

----------


## Job For a Cowboy

dk with his awsomne Gm starting place for all races

----------


## Demonkunga

> so DK is winning
> Chazz is 2nd
> Errage is 3rd
> i voted errage for his nice guides in the emu;s even tho they got deleted =D


Errage is a girl  :Wink:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

i have pie  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Canttouchdis

im all demonkunga i think his path to gm island was pretty bitchin

----------


## Phase228

> Errage is a girl


always 99% of the time i say "his" or "Him" because i forget and when iam talking(typing atm) i don't remember at the time of writing therefore i screw up my own writing!
that was a fun fact about phase :Big Grin:

----------


## Gelormino

i vote for Demonkunga  :Big Grin: 
Gratz on your mod spot :P
I just found out today XD

----------


## karlov

Demonkunga is win1!!!

----------


## Victor

fault - - -

----------


## SHaD()W13aN3

LoL... :Smile:  
i voted for FAULT because i like his name ....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## muhaahaa

i vote for DK purely for the GM paths he posted  :Smile:

----------


## Demonkunga

> i vote for DK purely for the GM paths he posted


I did a lot of great things here before I posted those things. I was winning MotM before I posted those things and I would have won without posting those things. I did not post my stuff for rep or MotM or anything like that.

----------


## Acespades

/Agree with DK

----------


## Elites360

i Nominate M0rbidang. He HAs Helped So many Members with his GRaphix and Helped me also. 

M0rbid FTW!

----------


## Acespades

Isn't nominations closed?

Oh well just vote for him.

----------


## iccy

Demonkunga All The Way!!

Coolest ME expert  :Smile: ))

----------


## Demonkunga

Looks like I won. Thank you all who voted for me and thank you to all of the other participants.

----------


## Fault

Yep congratulations demon. I may not agree with cerain actions, but, i still voted for you

----------


## sabbathitman

Gratz DM, Question what do you get when you win XD

----------


## Fault

> Gratz DM, Question what do you get when you win XD


$50 over paypal. The runner ups were supposed to get something, but i think that fell through

----------


## sabbathitman

oh ok  :Smile:  *Whispers to DK* Hoke your buddy up XD Jk

----------


## Errage

Grats Demonkunga!

I got pwnt  :Frown:

----------


## Tinky

God Damnit Fault  :Big Grin: .
Grats Demon.

----------


## Flying Piggy

I'm a bit late but congratz Demon .

----------


## Caros2013

lol nice =o)

----------


## Obama

gratz !

----------


## 2dgreengiant

gratz to every1 who got a vote ^^

----------


## Demonkunga

Thanks guys.

----------


## Krazzee

Tis is dead!

----------


## Demonkunga

Dat et izh.

----------


## Flying Piggy

Its a month old now, time to close this thread.

/close

----------

